# What kind of Car do you Drive?



## JPH (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you drive a car?
What kind?

Here's my brothers hoopty that he drives me around in - it's falling apart, interiorly.

(This isn't my picture, just what "my" car looks like)









...Funny how me & my brother get stuck with this junk, while my aunt drives a Mercedes Benz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit: BTW, it's a '97 Ford Taurus...


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 10, 2007)

User Posted Image






No, I don't drive.


----------



## CJL18 (Nov 10, 2007)

06 toyota matrix


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 10, 2007)

1997 Honda Prelude






Wasnt there a thread like this before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 10, 2007)

http://images.automotive.com/reviews/images/02elantra.jpg

It's a 2002 hyundai elantra GT.

Only paid $1,700 for it when it had about 50,000 miles.It had a little damage,but my sister is married to a body shop owner.

So i got myself a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 10, 2007)

2007 Hyundai Elantra




Except...mine is a tad bit dustier on the outside and...not as shiny due to that fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I drove into the Vietnamese strip mall to get some food and everyone there was looking at my car all funny.  I look at the other cars in the parking lot, and they're all Toyota's XD

Oh yeah, my fiancee drives a 07 Blue Toyota Corolla S, very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I want a Matrix, they are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But dont tell my car (no, I still have not named her yet...)


----------



## JPH (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> http://images.automotive.com/reviews/images/02elantra.jpg
> 
> It's a 2002 hyundai elantra GT.
> 
> ...



That, my friend, is a very, very good deal.

Sorry, guys, apparently there was a thread like this before...but, maybe some people may enjoy looking at cars we drive, and in my case, our shitwagons.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 10, 2007)

Very interesting to see what tempers drive


----------



## hankchill (Nov 10, 2007)

This is my car.






Well, actually, I don't drive it, my wife does.


----------



## hanman (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got a 1996 Ford Explorer V8 XLT....14mpg FTW!


----------



## two40 (Nov 10, 2007)

I drive a Datsun 240Z, hence my name. She's real purdy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a big car nut. If I had the money I'd buy and sell all sorts of cars. Just love that feeling of owning a new car, even if it is second hand, it's new to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a Toyota Corolla as a daily driver.


----------



## jerm27 (Nov 10, 2007)

i only just got my Ls 2 weeks ago
so i drive my mums landcruiser


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm 26 and can't drive.  


This is my ride.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 10, 2007)

just a 89 Toyota camry.. Its great as a first car, because its old enough that its not worth anything so when it gets trashed at partys it doesnt hurt so much... 

Want a WRX-sti really bad though when off my P's.. cant have turbos when your on them


----------



## notnarb (Nov 10, 2007)

the new 06 model


----------



## JPH (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> I'm 26 and can't drive.Â
> 
> 
> This is my ride.
> ...







I've got the '08 model...but, yours is okay, I guess


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Why can't you drive (not trying to be offensive)



Never really needed to.  had about 10 lessons when I was about 21, took my theory test to get it out of the way and failed by one point out of 100 thanks to the new hazard awareness thing.  That pissed me off so I gave up.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> I
> I've got the '08 model...but, yours is okay, I guess


The thing about the 06 model, is theres the SE where you can upgrade to 42 Liters vs the standard 38 sacrificing some torque for some awesome features


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 10, 2007)

I drive a '93 Acura Integra. It's getting a little old, but it was a pretty sweet sturdily built car so it's doing pretty good.


----------



## Strokemouth (Nov 10, 2007)

I drive an '05 Legacy GT. I'll most likely be trading in for an '08 STI in January, sub-6 second 0-60 isn't enough for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have first dibs from my dealer, just have to wait for them to start taking orders.


----------



## moley (Nov 10, 2007)

a peugeot 206 1.4glx 01 model


----------



## robi (Nov 10, 2007)

1999 Toyota Solara.






Except mine is black. Over 107K miles, still running great.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 10, 2007)

It is a 1996 Acura TL 3.2


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 10, 2007)

some nice rides here people! prelude, 240z! sweet

04 GTI 1.8T (black)

BFI stage 1 dogbone/trans mounts
injen intake
neuspeed front upper stress bar
BFI rear upper stress bar
falken ziex 512 tires on audi RS4 'replica' wheels 17"

this thing just turned over 150 000 km so i'm trying to save for a mark V GTI soon


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 10, 2007)

My Baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2005 Chrysler 300


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 10, 2007)

It's not a car, but I can drive it pretty well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








- Sam


----------



## Javacat (Nov 10, 2007)

98 Renault Clio 1.4 RT. Metallic blue.

Crappy cars ftw!!!


I should hopefully be replacing it in a couple of months time with an 08 Vauxhall Astra Sports Hatchback.


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 10, 2007)

'97 Honda Accord. It still runs quite well so I'm not in a hurry to replace it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 10, 2007)

We did have one of these threads before.. anyway
2002 VW Jetta FTW


----------



## dexmix (Nov 10, 2007)

06 Lancer Evolution MR in graphite grey.

my pride and joy.






does 0-60 in 4 seconds flat, and runs the quarter mile in 12.7 seconds
power mods are a cat-back and a base flash.
technically its not even a Stage 1 Evo 9, because i don't have a down-pipe,test pipe, boost controller or custom tune.

i do have big plans for next year though. have to finish off my exaust system, and upgrade the turbo.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 10, 2007)

My ride:






Although the colors are a bit different.
Isn't it tha pimp?!


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Nov 10, 2007)

This is my little motor - never really been into cars, but I love this because I'm up so high and get to have a good nose into other cars!!


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2007)

A gold-colored 1995 Saturn SL2.  35mpg FTW.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

infiniti g35




first car i drove, best car i drove (out of like 4 lol), and its such a sexy beast its gunna be mine for a long long time.


----------



## JPH (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> infiniti g35
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What happened to your other cars?

Where you busy trolling a forum on your Satellite Wi-Fi Laptop while you were driving, and didn't see the stop light in front of you?

-Edit- That's a nice whip, though, I'll have to admit


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> infiniti g35
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modshroom128,

Sweet ride!


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 11, 2007)

93 Z28 Camaro!!!!! w00t v8 ftw!!!


----------



## lookout (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Spikey (Nov 11, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/spikeygcps2/MyCar


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TheNeck @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> My BabyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neck: Do you live in corona??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda looks like the neighborhood....


Dexmix:
Damn u!!


I want a NSX. I know pretty slow if you compare it to cars today. But i just love the way it looks


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheNeck @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My Baby
> ...



Nintendo: I live in Beaumont.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> infiniti g35
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was soo close to getting a G35 instead of the Evo. but i hated the front end.... looks like you fixed that though. your car looks sick! your front bumper completely fixes any gripes i had with the looks.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

hello my fellow earthlings, i come from the future
however i have been stuck in this time for quite some time now and i have become very annoyed at your primitiveness
especially your transportation

this was my transportation in 21XX along with a family picture
my parents hated me so i was the one forced to tag along on a rope on the back because i wouldnt fit in the car
thats why im not in the picture






i decided to run away and i took a timemachine because evryone hated me there

heres a pic of my timemachine




(+30 internets if anyone gets the reference)


----------



## Shinji (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> heres a pic of my timemachine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you forget to put in the crystals?


----------



## gov78 (Nov 11, 2007)

This is my ride but its in the bodyshop atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it gunna look sweet when its out !

so right now im on this


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm driving a black 2005 VW Lupo 9X with a nice sunshine roof. Got it last year for about EUR 8500 with 2 years guarantee and only 18000 km, which was a pretty good deal.

If it's not too rainy tomorrow I'm going to take a picture, though the only thing changed is a chinese VW sign on the back. I was going to paint a liksang.com logo on the hood but then they got shut down, guess I was lucky I didn't.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 11, 2007)

moms car i drive alot (more then she does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )













everybodys car... (mom,dad, brother, friends, me)





and my dad's car that i don't drive that much

they are...  Smart forfour, Mercedes G-wagen 350D, . and my dads Jaguar XJ.


The headlights of the jag are ugly, i know. But my father only buys 15 year old cars because of big tax reduction in the the netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... on the bright side, next year he will buy the much nicer looking: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the photos of the smart and that last jag are just from the internet! and the dude in the mercedes isnt me but a friend of my brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but atm i mostly use: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








because you cant realy use a car in Amsterdam(where i study) and if you are a student in NL you can use public transport free of charge.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ not to be offensive, but weren't there any bigger pictures you could post.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> ^^ not to be offensive, but weren't there any bigger pictures you could post.



I don't know how to resize them


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 11, 2007)

I drive the legendary TTC!!!! mothafuckas.






I just got my G1, but when I get my G2 I'll be looking around for a 2003-2005 Toyota Celica GT


----------



## illuminarok (Nov 11, 2007)

account deleted


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > heres a pic of my timemachine
> ...








 i cant believe noone got this

its the time machine from napoleon dynamite


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ not to be offensive, but weren't there any bigger pictures you could post.
> ...


I got it but I forgot to reply to it.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > infiniti g35
> ...


lol @ my trolinessess (but not as much lols bonemonkey)

thanks for the compiment on the car tho


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

Some of you guys must be rich.

I can't afford a car at the moment. I walk and catch the bus.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 11, 2007)

illuminarok: until you take a pic of your car with a paper thats says "gbatemp" on it, im calling shenanigans!!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i cant believe noone got this
> ...


Everybody was probably busy downloading the game >_>

nintendofreak: When you call them, tell Bruno I say whats up.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 12, 2007)

Kia Optima 03






Bought it used just over the 100,000 mile mark a few months ago and already got about 3,000 miles on it. Great car. And after trading in my exploding piece of crap Dodge Intrepid 02, it only cost me about 2 grand.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I drive the legendary TTC!!!! mothafuckas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try not to hot link, but yeah, without my dad's car, I'm stuck with ttc too.  I have g2 btw, passed it the first time.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 12, 2007)

Old japanese imports ftw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQRcjax_DS4

I swear one day pop-up headlights will come back into style


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 12, 2007)

Red 1990 Accord LX with dents and various forms of vandalism

I have 5k saved up. What would be a good suggestion for a new car? :]

edit* used of course


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Red 1990 Accord LX with dents and various forms of vandalism
> 
> I have 5k saved up. What would be a good suggestion for a new car? :]
> 
> edit* used of course


A 98 Accord, you can get one here in Canada for around 5k if it uses manual shifts and no extra features.


----------



## ackers (Nov 12, 2007)

I drive a ferrari enzo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 owns all your cars


----------



## mattyb89 (Nov 12, 2007)

I drive a Pergeot 205 it's my first car getting a new one in the new year


----------



## E-Vix (Nov 12, 2007)

I drive a 2004 Volkswagen Golf V TDI




Picture was taken in may this year when I went to pick it up in Germany. If you want a cheap German car, then go straight to the source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

I WANTA ACAR


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

the good old public transport


----------

